# Battery Saver Active



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Someone with more experience here will probably chime in, but i believe the Cruze has a device that measures the current going through the wire, and you have to have the wire going through this or it will not work correctly. Do not know the technical names for all of this, but I've seen this mentioned on the forums and Facebook group before.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a system pushing 1150w RMS @ 75-80%. I have 1/0 run from battery to distro blocks, and have done a 4 gauge big 3 upgrade. 

3 Connections need to be made:
Positive from alternator to fuse under panel to the right of the positive battery terminal.
Engine ground to middle bolt on car body in front of battery
Battery ground to top bolt on car body in front of battery

Make sure these are good quality, heat shrink tubing, and proper lug connections. 

Please explain what you mean by battery saver mode. I dont really understand what you mean by this? Is your voltage reading lower than before you did the big 3?

Let us know,
Ben


----------



## the real subzero (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes, That's what I did. This isn't my first rodeo. However this is my first Cruze. I believe it did this because I didn't run the ground trough the current sensor. I did rerun it through the sensor and the warning went away. Im at work, otherwise I would post a picture of what the sensor alert looks like.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Okay, so then everything is all set?


----------



## the real subzero (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

I've been doing some research for ya. It could be that the battery or alternator is failing, some aftermarket electronic is drawing on the battery when the car is off, or that the stock negative battery cable is failing. Have you had the bat/alt tested? Did you ever replace the stock negative bat cable (there is a recall for this for some vehicles)? 

I know you said its not your first rodeo with aftermarket audio, but it never hurts to take a hard second look at your work and make sure everything is right. Even the pros mess up every now and then. Not saying you did, but it could only help eliminate a bunch of possibilities of why this issue is happening.

Let us know,
Ben


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

"Battery Saver" activates if the sensed battery voltage falls too low. Although, it might activate if the sensed current on the battery current sensor is wonky too.


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Did you ever fix the issue?i'm experiencing the same problem. I replaced my battery and negative cable but the light still comes on.any help would be appreciated


----------

